# Pointless celebrities



## liaconn (14 Jun 2009)

Just wondering who people would nominate as the most pointless 'celebrities' around. Top of my list would be the annoying Peaches and Pixie Geldof. Apart from being Bob and Paula's daughters what exactly have either of them done, or what talent have they displayed, to justify the acres of media coverage they generate?


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

But isn't that the whole "celebrity thing" these days, with zeroes being famous just for being famous?

Gone are the days when to be an "A-lister" (see, even I have the lingo) you had to be a mega rock-star, film-star, racing driver,author or sports personality. Now it seems to be enough to be able to afford to hire a Max Clifford (or have Mammy / Daddy / Trust Fund do it) and bingo! - Callum Best, Paris Hilton, et al gawk drunkenly or nakedly or both out at us from the tatty totty magazines in dentists' reception rooms, appear on YouTube, UTV/TV3, the RedTops, etc.

Take your pick - the list of pointless "celebs" is endless.


----------



## DeeFox (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

Pointless celebrities...hmmmm.....Lisa Murphy?  She goes out with "Celebrity Solicitor" Gerald Keane.....utterly pointless..
Or how about Glenda Gilson...how she got to be a "top model" is beyond me...


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

I don't know about a scale of pointlessness, but that so called 'man about town' - Gavin Lambe Murphy is it? What exactly is the point of him?

I would never get tired of punching him I have to say.


----------



## Firefly (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

Where is Gav these days?


----------



## mathepac (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Firefly said:


> Where is Gav these days?



Does anyone care, apart from his one pal Firefly?


----------



## liaconn (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



DeeFox said:


> Pointless celebrities...hmmmm.....Lisa Murphy? She goes out with "Celebrity Solicitor" Gerald Keane.....utterly pointless..
> Or how about Glenda Gilson...how she got to be a "top model" is beyond me...


 
Yes, a lot of 'Sunday Independent' celebrities out there.  Usually mediocre models hanging onto successful business men. I see they're also trying to turn Gerry Ryan's ex Morah into one now, talking about her being 'back in town' and 'back on the scene.' Did anyone even notice she'd gone?


----------



## galleyslave (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

are they not all surplus to requirements really... 
whats the point of any celebrity?


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



> whats the point of any celebrity?



To sell magazines? Clothes? Rubbish TV shows? Why is Posh on the cover of all those mags? To sell them.


----------



## Markjbloggs (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

Mr Blobby is pretty pointless........


----------



## Chocks away (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Markjbloggs said:


> Mr Blobby is pretty pointless........


There's someone for everyone


----------



## Padraigb (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Chocks away said:


> There's someone for everyone



I think you missed the point of Markjbloggs's post.


----------



## Firefly (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



mathepac said:


> Does anyone care, apart from his one pal Firefly?


 
Haven't seen Gav since I left Dublin. Dawd I miss those deep, meaningful, philosophical conversations we used to have in Ba Mizu.


----------



## AgathaC (17 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



liaconn said:


> Just wondering who people would nominate as the most pointless 'celebrities' around. Top of my list would be the annoying Peaches and Pixie Geldof. Apart from being Bob and Paula's daughters what exactly have either of them done, or what talent have they displayed, to justify the acres of media coverage they generate?


+1. They have nothing going for them and if I see/ read anything about them (inadvertently), I immediately switch off. They are, in my opinion, totally pointless.


----------



## liaconn (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

Also Tara Palmer Tomkinson. Talk about a useless existence. The girl is now well into her thirties and has never held down a job, appears to have absolutely no skills or talent and has made an entire career out of the fact that her parents are friends of Prince Charles.


----------



## RMCF (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*

I always struggle to understand those local people who head along to a nightclubs to see the likes of Bianca Gascoigne in a 'special guest appearance'. People from Big Brother, Emmerdale etc also do these types of appearances.

They know what she looks like. What exactly is the point of seeing a non-entity in the flesh? I am guessing it has a lot to do with a hint of perv'ing. "Oh yeah she looks great in that tight dress" !! Or perhaps the belief that they might 'get off' with her.


----------



## MrMan (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



RMCF said:


> I always struggle to understand those local people who head along to a nightclubs to see the likes of Bianca Gascoigne in a 'special guest appearance'. People from Big Brother, Emmerdale etc also do these types of appearances.
> 
> They know what she looks like. What exactly is the point of seeing a non-entity in the flesh? I am guessing it has a lot to do with a hint of perv'ing. "Oh yeah she looks great in that tight dress" !! Or perhaps the belief that they might 'get off' with her.


 
Even with actual famous people I wonder why do people queue to get their signature? It is literally someone writing their name why is that such a coup for some people?


----------



## Caveat (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



RMCF said:


> "Oh yeah she looks great in that tight dress" !!.


 
I'd say it's more likely a case of: "hah! knew it - she looks really ropey in the flesh _and_ she has cellulite"


----------



## Vanilla (19 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Caveat said:


> I'd say it's more likely a case of: "hah! knew it - she looks really ropey in the flesh _and_ she has cellulite"


 
Are you really male?


----------



## dodo (20 Jun 2009)

Are they really pointless, I wonder how many people have checked out this thread and there is also that old Irish begrudging feeling that only we have.We say she is only famous for giving him that,or he is famous for been an idiot, I personally say fair play to them if they get make a few quid for been even a tiny bit famous.


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Vanilla said:


> Are you really male?



LMAO 
The game is up Cav!


----------



## Caveat (20 Jun 2009)

It's just that I know the ruthless, begrudging, competitive minds of ye wimmin only too well ; )


----------



## liaconn (20 Jun 2009)

dodo said:


> Are they really pointless, I wonder how many people have checked out this thread and there is also that old Irish begrudging feeling that only we have.We say she is only famous for giving him that,or he is famous for been an idiot, I personally say fair play to them if they get make a few quid for been even a tiny bit famous.


 

I don't really agree. There's just something distasteful about people being feted, made to feel important and earning bags and bags of money based on something spurious like who their father was, or who they used to date. Some of these people never seem to have done a day's work in their lives or contributed anything to society and yet are made to feel special and significant by this crazy 'celebrity' culture that has developed. Years ago, to be a celebrity you had to demonstrate a talent or skill in some area and work your way up from the bottom. Now you have teenagers like the Geldofs living the high life and splashing money around while doing little or nothing with their lives.


----------



## dodo (20 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> I don't really agree. There's just something distasteful about people being feted, made to feel important and earning bags and bags of money based on something spurious like who their father was, or who they used to date. Some of these people never seem to have done a day's work in their lives or contributed anything to society and yet are made to feel special and significant by this crazy 'celebrity' culture that has developed. Years ago, to be a celebrity you had to demonstrate a talent or skill in some area and work your way up from the bottom. Now you have teenagers like the Geldofs living the high life and splashing money around while doing little or nothing with their lives.


This is nothing new, all JFK's children grew with that stigma,Lisa Marie Presley same,I could name many more this is realty, people are interested in these children of famous people  not you or I but many do that is why they appear in paper's, magazines etc.


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> I don't really agree. There's just something distasteful about people being feted, made to feel important and earning bags and bags of money based on something spurious like who their father was, or who they used to date. Some of these people never seem to have done a day's work in their lives or contributed anything to society and yet are made to feel special and significant by this crazy 'celebrity' culture that has developed. Years ago, to be a celebrity you had to demonstrate a talent or skill in some area and work your way up from the bottom. Now you have teenagers like the Geldofs living the high life and splashing money around while doing little or nothing with their lives.


There's a family of Germans living in a big house in London who act like that.


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2009)

At least they're a tourist attraction, even if they're not much use for anything else.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Vanilla said:


> Are you really male?






Purple said:


> LMAO
> The game is up Cav!




I'm beginning to wonder too


----------



## daithi (22 Jun 2009)

Apparently Bill Graham RIP who wrote for Hot Press many moons ago was once described as "famous for being famous.."

daithi


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

*Re: P ointless celebrities*



Sue Ellen said:


> I'm beginning to wonder too


 
Happy?


----------



## ninsaga (24 Jun 2009)

Pat Kenny - totally pointless


----------



## Kine (25 Jun 2009)

While slightly off-topic (but sort of to the point) Cameron Diaz just got her Hollywood star......good god, why?!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2009)

Why not - is she that bad?!

I can think of a lot more 'stars' that are much more undeserving than her anyway.


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Jun 2009)

Kine said:


> Cameron Diaz just got her Hollywood star......good god, why?!


 
'Cos she's hot.

(I'm entitled to my opinion).


----------



## Kine (25 Jun 2009)

Agree with the above two points, but I definitely think the body of work she has completed is in no way deserving (when compared to *most* others). Some may have been less derserving, but it definitely doesn't mean she is derserving.

And yes, she is hot


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Jun 2009)

Kine said:


> *the body* of work *she has*


 
That's good enough for me.


----------



## Kine (26 Jun 2009)

touchè


----------



## Jim Davis (26 Jun 2009)

Celia Larkin


----------



## MrMan (26 Jun 2009)

Kine said:


> Agree with the above two points, but I definitely think the body of work she has completed is in no way deserving (when compared to *most* others). Some may have been less derserving, but it definitely doesn't mean she is derserving.
> 
> And yes, she is hot


 
Its probably down to the gross earnings her combined movies have earned as well as consistently being one of the top earners over the last 10 years.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2009)

Jim Davis said:


> Celia Larkin



What about her?


----------



## cruchan09 (26 Jun 2009)

Amanda Brunker..famous for having monster t*ts and 'writing' absolute drivel. I actually read the first page of her 'novel' in a bookshop...oh dear....

What about the three blond airheads who were on The Late Late a few months back who were celebs because they read a prepared sports bulletin on the radio and were acutually wimmin doing a mans job. Talk about scraping the bottom of the barrell....


----------



## liaconn (26 Jun 2009)

Rosanna Davidson is another one. It's years since she won Miss World. Why are we still reading about her?


----------



## Madangan (27 Jun 2009)

Jordan
anyone from Big Brother(save maybe Anna Nolan who has worked since)
Yer wan who used to be married to Bryan McFadden
Bryan McFadden
All those women famous only for marrying/dating footballers e.g Danielle Lloyd, Colleen McLoughlin or simply sleeping with them e.g Rebecca Loos
Callum Best..possibly the most pointless of all

all those other people whose names pop up in magazines I only read when Im getting the gruaig done and I have no idea who they are or why they are


----------



## Paulone (3 Jul 2009)

Does anyone else remember the Clive James' Television Show's discovery on New York Public Access TV of Margarita Prakatan? The enthusiastically tuneless Latin songstress who made us laugh/cringe with her extraordinary renditions of popular tunes while giving it socks on her Bontempi organ?

I remember people asking why she was on TV, but I think she had more talent in her little finger than most of today's limp crop of 'celebs'.

Why do we fuel the pointless celebs vehicle by buying those dreadful magazines that pick apart their lives or watching TV programmes where they are paraded in front of us in all their banality?

We aren't naieve like 50 years ago, we should know better. We should treat all 'celebs' with indifference and and render worthless that 'asset' they think they bought when they mortgaged their privacy...  a nationwide message that says "guess what guys, we have no interest in your irrelevant 'careers' and your unreal 'lives'"


----------



## liaconn (2 Aug 2009)

Can anyone explain why Morah Ryan's picture was splashed all over the front page of the Irish Independent yesterday, together with a few lines telling us it was her 5oth birthday? Why are Independent newspapers so anxious to make a celebrity out of this non entity? Between that, and her estranged husband making an address to the nation a couple of months ago about taking the same pay cut as most of us have had to swallow, this pair are seriously getting on my nerves. I wish they'd just GO AWAY.


----------



## MandaC (3 Aug 2009)

Can see your point re the Ryans, but there is no taking it from her, Morah Ryan looks seriously fantastic.


----------



## RMCF (3 Aug 2009)

Pointless celebrities?

What about all of them

I mean, at the end of the day, 99.9% of them are just people who do a job, like yourself. Ok so their job may be acting in Fair City, films or even be in a band, but its still their job, so why should it make so many people become obsessed with them and what they do every waking moment?

I would have more respect for a doctor, nurse or volunteer than I would have for some tart from Hollyoaks.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Aug 2009)

Tend to agree with you there - [broken link removed]- pathetic or [broken link removed] . Who gives a damn!


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2009)

liaconn said:


> Can anyone explain why Morah Ryan's picture was splashed all over the front page of the Irish Independent yesterday, together with a few lines telling us it was her 5oth birthday? Why are Independent newspapers so anxious to make a celebrity out of this non entity?


The obvious solution is to stop buying/reading anything that comes out of Independent Newspapers.


----------



## Yorrick (3 Aug 2009)

Terrible I know. Anyone any news about Jade ? 
I really miss her contributions to life.


----------



## Mpsox (3 Aug 2009)

liaconn said:


> Can anyone explain why Morah Ryan's picture was splashed all over the front page of the Irish Independent yesterday, together with a few lines telling us it was her 5oth birthday? Why are Independent newspapers so anxious to make a celebrity out of this non entity? Between that, and her estranged husband making an address to the nation a couple of months ago about taking the same pay cut as most of us have had to swallow, this pair are seriously getting on my nerves. I wish they'd just GO AWAY.


 
Saw the picture on the Indo when buying "De Paper" but didn't cop on who she was until now. That kinda says it all really


----------



## RMCF (3 Aug 2009)

The answer is, of course, to stop buying all tabloid papers and magazines until those printing them get the point that we don't care.

However there's a major problem. Many do care. And the numebrs are rapidly increasing. Perhaps the number of people with very empty lives is growing and who genuinely think they need to know what poor Peter Andre is up to, or what happened between him and Jordan, or what Gerry Ryan is up to etc etc. The cult of celebrity has unfortunately already taken its hold and future generations will be born into it all.

And what has become more worrying in recent years is that so-called 'quality' newspapers have gone down the route of printing celebrity stories. And their ratio per paper is increasing, so some day no newspaper will be worth buying.


----------



## Caveat (3 Aug 2009)

Yorrick said:


> Anyone any news about Jade ?
> I really miss her contributions to life.



Err...she's dead.

(Unless the above was a joke in poor taste)


----------



## Paulone (6 Aug 2009)

If you heard yesterday about her mum Jackiey's seance session with Jade, where the tirade continued, then she may be dead but that wouldn't appear to be any barrier...

Heaven help us if we're going to get a barrage of celestial partying, hair and grooming products, mindless opining, paradise reality shows and vacuous photoshoots from beyond the grave.

Heaven could help us actually by slapping a ban on pre-afterlife-publicity. Wonder what they would do in Hell?


----------



## Kitten (19 Aug 2009)

Kerry Katona.............seriously why?


----------



## liaconn (19 Aug 2009)

To be honest, I feel desperately sorry for Kerry Katona. She seems to have been used and abused by all around her, in particular that creep she's married to.


----------



## ninsaga (19 Aug 2009)

More bs ........ real important stuff this.....'[broken link removed]' and '[broken link removed] ......... pathetic


----------

